
Did Angry Birds eat the iPad mags market? - atularora
http://blogs.ft.com/fttechhub/2010/12/did-angry-birds-eat-the-ipad-mags-market/
======
bauchidgw
simple enough WIRED om the ipad sucked, thats why the sales dropped.

